# Need helping finding a Japanese Jiu-Jitsu school in Brandon,Florida



## lhall13 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm holding out hope that someone is able to figure it out better than I can. I am swarmed by BJJ in my area and when I type in different manners of jiu jitsu I get much much further away from my home base. I did find a judo school in my immediate area but i'm hoping that someone has a stephen hawking brain and can narrow down a search much better than I can for a JJJ school. Sorry for the re-re inability in locating on google but after a few hours im lookin for help.

 LDH


----------



## Blindside (Jan 10, 2012)

1 google search resulted in:
http://www.tatsumakidojo.com/index.html

No idea about how good, bad, or indifferent the school is.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Logan,

What are you looking for out of a Japanese Jujutsu school? That can help narrow down what to look for... although I will say that there isn't a lot around from a quick search. The group that Lamont linked above, honestly, I'd give a wide berth. Starting with the mis-translation of their own name, the odd geneology that seems to say that Daito Ryu, through Hakko Ryu and an even more modern take, Yoshitsune Ryu, lead to Naha-Te Karate, and the frankly incredibly poor execution of pretty much every clip I could find of the head instructor, I can see nothing much valuable there, and even less that I'd describe as genuine Japanese Jujutsu. It seems to basically be a modern take on modern systems trying to be old systems without understanding them.

You may be better off looking for a Genbukan dojo. For Florida, Kyoshi Gary Giamboi is probably your best contact (http://www.genbukan.biz/). If you haven't found a Kenjutsu dojo yet, that could also scratch that itch as well. Now, bear in mind that, although this is more classically Japanese Jujutsu, it's not really Koryu, so if that's what you're after you may be out of luck unless you're willing to travel or move.


----------



## lhall13 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks guys! 
@Blindside- yeah I ran across that in a search at one point and was told to be wary of the guys from my friends in the martial arts community that have been in it alot longer than I have. So I'm on tip-toes about that school in paticular
@Chris- Thanks again man- invaluable- that school never popped up in my search's from google. I'll wait and see what my FHP does and go from there. Hopefully end up in a closer proximity


----------



## nrspook (Feb 4, 2012)

If your still looking, Lee Jacobs offers Budoshin Ju-Jitsu Yudanshakai on Wednesday nights.  He used to be more of a traditional ITF Tae Kwon Do based, Christian Karate school, but over the last 6 years or so he received his Black Belt in Budoshin and his Purple Belt in Gracie BJJ, so he's become a MMA school and has a lot of students in NAGA and ISGA tournaments.  He's located at Lumsden and Lithia Pinecrest, in the same facility as Golden City Gymnastics behind the Shell station.  He's still one of the most inexpensive places in the area.  He's got a facebook page...check it out.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 4, 2012)

Depending on how authentically Japanese, and how traditional Logan is after, Budoshin may not be the best match. Essentially, it's a modern American system based primarily on Judo with a few extra joint lock methods thrown in. Their history pages are rather a poor indication of quality, honestly, trying to associate themselves with a range of systems that have no real connection to their approach (most notably reference to Takagi Oriuemon "Shigenbudo", founder of "Yoshin Ryu"... er, no. Takagi Oriuemon is given the title/name Shigenobu, not Shigenbudo, and only within his Ryu-ha, which is not the Yoshin Ryu, but the Takagi Ryu. Although many lines of the Takagi Ryu also use the term "Yoshin", it does not make it Yoshin Ryu, as that name refers to a completely unrelated group of arts, known as the Akiyama Yoshin lineages. It's this line that lead towards Tenshin Shinyo Ryu, not the Takagi Ryu lines as the Budoshin website states).

In short, it's not traditional or Japanese Jujutsu, and has some highly suspect takes on history. That isn't saying it isn't good (I'm not stating my opinion of what I've seen of it here), just that it may not be what Logan is after.


----------



## frank raud (Feb 5, 2012)

Again, not an authentic Japanese art(and no claim to being such) http://www.wabujitsu.com/index.htm  .


----------

